# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Expensive meds?

## rachelchloe

Does anyone else have to pay a lot for their antidepressants? 

I feel bad, cause my meds are around 300-400$ for a couple month supply.  I'm talking about abilify.

----------


## billywig

Is there a generic version of the brand?

I live in Australia and we have great healthcare so my medical costs aren't as large, thank goodness. However, I still feel guilty because my parents don't get all of the money back on appointments with my psychiatrist, so I know how you feel.

----------


## Ironman

I have insurance, but they recently rejected a 30-day supply prescription because it "wasn't a 90-day prescription".  Sixty tablets cost me $72.  The 90-day prescription was for 3 * 90 = 270.  That would cost me $312!  So yeah, it's expensive - that's really a mess.  I remember paying $90 a month without insurance for Celexa.

----------


## Skippy

Gaw, I dunno how y'guys survive in the US...if ya get sick it's biiiig trouble, hey....  ::(:

----------


## colleen

Whoa! My anti depressants is like $6-$12 bucks for a month or something.  Did you ask your doc for a generic? Or to look at the $5 list?

----------


## Ironman

> Whoa! My anti depressants is like $6-$12 bucks for a month or something.  Did you ask your doc for a generic? Or to look at the $5 list?



The $312 prescription is generic :ROFL: -> but with my insurance, I paid $4.

----------


## rachelchloe

There is no generic.:c

And since its making me stable, my dad doesn't want to switch around my medication.

----------


## Ironman

> There is no generic.:c
> 
> And since its making me stable, my dad doesn't want to switch around my medication.



It's best that way - don't mess with something that works.  That is why I am still at 20mg, even though there are long periods where it may be too much.

----------


## UltraShy

A few ideas on how to cut med costs:

1. Many drugs cost the same regardless of dosage size, so cutting a larger pill in half can cut your bill 50%.  Quarter it and save 75%  Pill cutters can be found at any pharmacy for $4 & make an excellent investment.

2. Patient Assistance Programs.  My doc wants me to take Saphris, which costs $11 per pill.  I have no insurance.  It's made by Merck which will give it to me free as my income is under their limit of $45,000.  Very simple two page form that doesn't even require any supporting documents to verify income.

3. Free samples: doctors often have them by the ton.

4. Canada: check prices at the hundred or so Canadian pharmacies that cater to Americans.  I've only used a Canadian pharmacy once and it was a decade ago, but it worked just fine.  The FDA would like to scare you, though I don't see how pills from British Columbia are any more risky than pills from a few miles south in Washington state.  Canadian drugs are good enough for Canadians, which is good enough for me.

5. Comparison shop.  Prices can vary widely.  In the past I've seen a script that goes for $17 at Costco going for $50 at a local pharmacy.  Same damn thing, so why would I pay 3 times as much?  GoodRx.com seem a popular place to compare prices at pharmacies in your local area.  Also check out costco's online pharmacy for prices.  You don't need to be a member to use Costco's online or physical pharmacies; same goes for Sam's Club.

6. Also check if there is a lower cost alternative that does the same thing.  There's a lots of "me-too" drugs that are substantially the same.  For example, if you're going to use an SSRI (can't imagine why anyone would want to), you might as well go with the ones that Target & Walmart have for $4 a month (Celexa, Paxil, and Prozac I think) as there's no reason to suspect one SSRI works any better or worse than another.

7. Prescription discount cards.  They don't save a fortune, but if you can knock a few bucks off a script it still helps.  There are endless discount cards out there.

----------


## WintersTale

I actually don't, because I buy them in bulk. If I didn't, I would have to pay 10 times the amount that I'm paying now.

----------


## kc1895

I've been taking an SSRI called Luvox CR for a few years now.  So far its the only medication thats worked for me, but there is no generic.  Since theres virtually no insurance coverage for a brand name drug, it costs me $100 for a month's supply.  Even with the $50 coupon from Jazz Pharmaceuticals, my copay is still $50/month.  Before this drug, I was taking other SSRI's that were less effective for me including Prozac, Paxil, Klonopin, and what-have-you.  The generics all cost around $5-$20 a month with insurance.  Because of the patent on Luvox CR which will not expire until 2020, other pharms cannot reproduce the drug. 

If they are waiting for more research and outcome on the drug before it becomes a generic, mind you this drug was introduced into the US in 1994 and already approved by the FDA.  They might eventually observe a drug company homocide report as a side effect slapped on their fat, grimey, pharmaceutical asses.  It disturbs me how those pharmaceutical bastards are ripping off the mentally ill so freely.  It is always profits before people: No pay, no way.  There is no way of justifying how drugs can cost more than $200 for a month's supply, when the same generic drug costs ten-folds less than that.  It obviously does not take that much to produce a bottle.  With $7 a pill, you might as well wear them around your neck like jewelry and trade them like a hot commodity.  

Their greed is slowly bankrupting the overly burdened American economy.  Pharmaceutical companies in the future will no doubt go bankrupt when their exaggerated profits no longer match their salaries and lavish expenditures.  Unfortunately, the evils of this industry is deeply concealed under the broken health care system, unlike the boastful swindlers of the major oil companies making record profits during a recession, their agenda is well hidden.  

Call me an ignorant commie, which I am not, but seeing the enormous amount of profit they're making and the amount of productivity that gets put back into society, and you can see that something is greatly disturbing.  I'm not even going into the argument of over-drugging the population as "Prozac Nation" documentary would explain to you, but the burden of cost it puts on those in need.  Shit.

----------


## Equinox

> I've been taking an SSRI called Luvox CR for a few years now.  So far its the only medication thats worked for me, but there is no generic.  Since theres virtually no insurance coverage for a brand name drug, it costs me $100 for a month's supply.  Even with the $50 coupon from Jazz Pharmaceuticals, my copay is still $50/month.  Before this drug, I was taking other SSRI's that were less effective for me including Prozac, Paxil, Klonopin, and what-have-you.  The generics all cost around $5-$20 a month with insurance.  Because of the patent on Luvox CR which will not expire until 2020, other pharms cannot reproduce the drug.



May I ask what dose of Luvox CR you take and how/what it's helped you with? I ask because I've recently started taking Luvox, I'm about 15 days in and at 100mg, I'm still not sure what to expect!

----------


## UltraShy

^What about generic fluvoxamine?  It's immediate release, but isn't Luvox taken only once a day normally anyhow?  If you want to simulate the XR version then take it twice a day in divided doses to get a more even level in your blood.

Check GoodRX.com for local prices.  The prices I found are fairly modest.  Also, get the largest size prescribed and cut pills as needed.  I used Luvox XR when I tried it using samples from my doc, but no way in hell am I paying for XR.  It didn't work, so I never had to buy any, but if I had I'd have gone with regular immediate release (which was good enough for even the wealthiest of patients till patent expiration!)

Creating an XR version is one of the standard methods used by drug companies to keep milking their cash cow.  I get the convenience of once-a-day dosing, but who the hell can't take a pill twice a day if it can save them considerable cash?  Unless you have money to burn, go for immediate release and tell big pharma were they can stick it.

If you think that's bad, I have no insurance at all.  I plan to get my testosterone level checked the next time I have a doctor appointment.  That test can have no positive outcome.  Either I find low-T isn't the cause of my various symptoms and I have no explanation.  Or I find it is low-T in which case I'd need Androgel to treat it.  My brother takes Androgel in an amount that without insurance would cost $750 per month.  If I needed the same treatment we're talking about $9,000 per year.

For depression I could try Ensam, the MAOI patch -- want to guess how much that costs?  That's $670 per month!  If you weren't already depressed, spending over $7,000 a year should help depress you.

While I'm a vocal fan of capitalism, even I'm disgusted by big pharma's insatiable greed.  They're almost on par with black market drug dealers.  At least a heroin dealer has no pretense about trying to help anybody though.

----------


## kc1895

> May I ask what dose of Luvox CR you take and how/what it's helped you with? I ask because I've recently started taking Luvox, I'm about 15 days in and at 100mg, I'm still not sure what to expect!



I'm currently taking Luvox CR 100 mg.  Its helped me with my OCD and major depressive disorder.  I was prescibed this med at first to help with my stalking problems and obsessive thoughts.  Although I still have obsessions, my mood has greatly improved.





> ^What about generic fluvoxamine?  It's immediate release, but isn't Luvox taken only once a day normally anyhow?  If you want to simulate the XR version then take it twice a day in divided doses to get a more even level in your blood.



I tried taking the generic without extended release twice a day, but it didn't work for me.  I got migraines after I took it, and I felt unstable.  My pdoc told me that my metabolism is very different and the drug metabolizes with everyone differently.  It was like taking another drug entirely.

----------


## Equinox

> I'm currently taking Luvox CR 100 mg.  Its helped me with my OCD and major depressive disorder.  I was prescibed this med at first to help with my stalking problems and obsessive thoughts.  Although I still have obsessions, my mood has greatly improved.



Thanks, that's encouraging to hear!

----------


## metamorphosis

> Does anyone else have to pay a lot for their antidepressants? 
> 
> I feel bad, cause my meds are around 300-400$ for a couple month supply.  I'm talking about abilify.



under 22,00

If you make around under $22,000 a yr, then you will qualify for free meds or discounted meds from the Partnership for Prescription Assistance program. I am getting Abilify, Wellbutrin X.L. and Lamictal for free.
http://www.pparx.org/
1-888-477-2669

Also, not generics but brand name, by original pharma. company that has the patent on most!

----------


## UltraShy

> If you make around under $22,000 a yr, then you will qualify for free meds or discounted meds from the Partnership for Prescription Assistance program.



Every drug company has different limits.  Merck has a limit of $44,680, for example for a family of one.  I know as I recently filled out their very simple form to get free Saphris, a pill that would otherwise cost $11 a day.  Merck doesn't even ask for any documentation of income, just having me put down a number and trusting me.

----------


## UltraShy

> I am getting Abilify, *Wellbutrin X.L.* and Lamictal for free.



I'm quite surprised you can get Wellbutrin XL for free given that it's been generic for a number of years now.  Normally drug companies stop giving away stuff once it goes generic.

I see that if you had to buy the generic version it would cost a bit over $75 for a 90-day supply, so free is still a nifty advantage when even generic would be $300 a year.

----------


## metamorphosis

> I'm quite surprised you can get Wellbutrin XL for free given that it's been generic for a number of years now.  Normally drug companies stop giving away stuff once it goes generic.
> 
> I see that if you had to buy the generic version it would cost a bit over $75 for a 90-day supply, so free is still a nifty advantage when even generic would be $300 a year.



Yeah, Wellbutrin Xl. is now through Valeant P.A.P. program

----------


## Noca

I remember the drug called Emend going for $75 for a single pill, or Actiq going for upwards of $8000 a box.  Now that is what you call price gauging!

----------


## kc1895

> I've been taking an SSRI called Luvox CR for a few years now.  So far its the only medication thats worked for me, but there is no generic.  Since theres virtually no insurance coverage for a brand name drug, it costs me $100 for a month's supply.  Even with the $50 coupon from Jazz Pharmaceuticals, my copay is still $50/month.  Before this drug, I was taking other SSRI's that were less effective for me including Prozac, Paxil, Klonopin, and what-have-you.  The generics all cost around $5-$20 a month with insurance.  Because of the patent on Luvox CR which will not expire until 2020, other pharms cannot reproduce the drug. 
> 
> If they are waiting for more research and outcome on the drug before it becomes a generic, mind you this drug was introduced into the US in 1994 and already approved by the FDA.  They might eventually observe a drug company homocide report as a side effect slapped on their fat, grimey, pharmaceutical asses.  It disturbs me how those pharmaceutical bastards are ripping off the mentally ill so freely.  It is always profits before people: No pay, no way.  There is no way of justifying how drugs can cost more than $200 for a month's supply, when the same generic drug costs ten-folds less than that.  It obviously does not take that much to produce a bottle.  With $7 a pill, you might as well wear them around your neck like jewelry and trade them like a hot commodity.  
> 
> Their greed is slowly bankrupting the overly burdened American economy.  Pharmaceutical companies in the future will no doubt go bankrupt when their exaggerated profits no longer match their salaries and lavish expenditures.  Unfortunately, the evils of this industry is deeply concealed under the broken health care system, unlike the boastful swindlers of the major oil companies making record profits during a recession, their agenda is well hidden.  
> 
> Call me an ignorant commie, which I am not, but seeing the enormous amount of profit they're making and the amount of productivity that gets put back into society, and you can see that something is greatly disturbing.  I'm not even going into the argument of over-drugging the population as "Prozac Nation" documentary would explain to you, but the burden of cost it puts on those in need.  Shit.



Just an update from my previous post, my psychiatrist said that they're now producing Luvox CR generic.  They must've received a lot of feedback from consumers.  I hope it is the exact same drug with the same effectiveness.  Anyhow, I've been getting my prescription at a higher dose and splitting my pills into empty capsules.  For every two pills 150mg, I've been able to produce 3 pills at 100mg each.  The lower dose is better for me with lower side effects.  And of course I've been saving a lot of money since the higher dose costs the same as the lower one.  I would recommend anybody trying to save money to try that.  It is also much easier with tablets and a pill cutter.   ::):

----------


## Misssy

Thanks for the information. It might come in handy to me soon.  



> under 22,00
> 
> If you make around under $22,000 a yr, then you will qualify for free meds or discounted meds from the Partnership for Prescription Assistance program. I am getting Abilify, Wellbutrin X.L. and Lamictal for free.
> http://www.pparx.org/
> 1-888-477-2669
> 
> Also, not generics but brand name, by original pharma. company that has the patent on most!

----------

